# Shipping Palettes (Skids)



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone know where I can pick some of these up? I need about 6-8 of them to build the shack for Black Agnes. Couldn't find anything on Craigslist so that was a bust.

Thanks,
-TM


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Find a nearby warehouse and ask the manager if you could relieve them of a few of their broken pallets. Pallets break on a daily basis in a warehouse and after one's been fixed a couple of times they're generally just tossed in the dumpster. If they could toss a few into a pile near the dumpster, you could just pick them up. If he asks what you need them for just tell him straight up and say you want some of the nastiest, dirtiest broken up wood you can find and it don't come any nastier than old pallets.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

What Rev said! Just make sure that you ask first. Places like Walmart etc. reuse their pallets so they won't have any available.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, tried CVS (who said they recycle theirs back for credit - same line they gave me about milk crates a few weeks back) and our local hometown sized grocery store said they didn't have any.

But speaking of warehouses I have a possible ace in the hole - I used to work for an electrical wholesaler which had a huge warehouse. They're kinda a last resort though since it's been about two years since I left and it wasn't exactly on my terms.

-TM


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Check local lumber yards they typically pitch all this stuff.. I know the bin i usually hit has about 15 of them in there at any given time


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

look in the book to see who makes them in your area. They may give you some that they will not be using. I have a pallet place about 2 blocks from my house that will give them to me if needed... but Im sure you were not thinking of coming to Ontario for them.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hellrazor said:


> but Im sure you were not thinking of coming to Ontario for them.


LMAO - As entertaining a trip it would be, the cost of gas to travel there would be more than the lumber to build the shack with brand spanking new wood from Home Depot. But thanks anyways 

-TM


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

As a warehouse shipping manager, I can tell you. go to an industrial complex, or warehousing area. I guarantee that you'll see a company with a pile outside. Ask first.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Grocery stores FTW!!!

They have all their heavy veggies and fruit delivered on pallets. Watermelons especially. I go to mine every year and always leave with as many as I want.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I always see free pallets near my local lawn mower/tractor supply with a sign thats says free


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

I just Googled a for a pallet maker in my area, and sure enough there was one. (I am in Phoenix) I called him, and he asked if I wanted new or used and there are different grades of pallets. What I wanted was about $6.00 a pallet. Make sure you have a truck or trailer. They are surprisingly heavy.


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

The_Caretaker said:


> I always see free pallets near my local lawn mower/tractor supply with a sign thats says free


Yeah! What he said. LOL Also check garden centers and larger landscape companies. The Agway near me often has some out for free.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone - picked up six yesterday. Everyday my 2 block walk from the parking lot to the office takes me past the downtown Hartford Hilton's loading dock. Yesterday morning I saw a nice stack of palettes sitting outside and thought they'd be perfect. Ended up talking to security who said I could have them. So now I've six of em laying against the side of my garage getting perfectly weathered. 

The hotel manager was out back when I picked them up. Took the opportunity to talk to him, thanked him for the palettes, and asked about milk crates as well. The don't get much but he said he'd put a few out for me next time he got some - some are better than none right?

Thanks for all the help and advice everyone.

-TM


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

At my work we usually have a bunch of pallets, and we re-use them twice maybe, then we put them in our parking lot. Unfortunately the manager's struck a deal with a local guy who comes around and picks them up and resale's them to Pallet places. So at our work you are lucky if you get one pallet. Alot of small mom and pop places out here have deals like that with local people who come and pick them up for resale.


----------



## CallmeCraZe (Jul 9, 2008)

I just asked a Lowes employee he called his manager and they said how many - I got 6 or 7 mid day I need at least that many more so I will be back. I think it is all in who you talk to and how you do it!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

we get ours at a factory that a friend works at,, all we can handle ..the last 2 yrs we have gone thru 100 or more each yr at the halloween party.. we can also have a guy that another friends knows he will drop a semi load off if we want...
sounds like a skid row party to me.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

CallmeCraZe said:


> I just asked a Lowes employee he called his manager and they said how many - I got 6 or 7 mid day I need at least that many more so I will be back. I think it is all in who you talk to and how you do it!


OH SCHWEEEET! Which Lowes did you go to? Havana or Buckley?


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I work at a car dealership and we throw out a couple each week. I'm sure larger places go through more. You have to time it right though because in our area dudes drive around in pickups and collect them for recycling / resale.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

how many do you need? easy to find. Let me know the zip code adn I'll get you the number. email me at [email protected]


----------



## CallmeCraZe (Jul 9, 2008)

Hauntiholik - 
It was the one off Buckley! Parker Colorado huh! NICE!!!!! Good to see ya in here and good luck at Lowes!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I picked up 7 free pallets today. Don't worry CallmeCraze, I left about 10 behind.


----------



## CallmeCraZe (Jul 9, 2008)

Good job on your pickup hope I was a little help!! Once your done with your project I am sure we would all like to see some pics!!


----------

